# RIP Chip



## Spongy (May 19, 2012)

It is with a heavy heart that I confirm to you all that Charles "Chip" Wadowksi III passed away May 16, 2012.  For those of you unaware, Chip was the founder of Maximus HRT, a clinic that many members of another forum used for their TRT needs, myself included.  

Chip was one of the brightest lights for those of us legitimately suffering from low testosterone.  We saw his story as a true inspiration and he helped hundreds of people get their lives and happiness back.  

Many of us have the knowledge to TRT on our own, but chose to stay with Maximus for legal reasons and because of the exceptional service he offered.  I am aware that there are members that may have had a rough refill or two, and I respect that, but in the grand scheme of things he was one of the few that was truly passionate about what he did.  

The man lived and breathed what he did, as evidenced by the fact that he was taking calls in his hospital bed shortly after having surgery (I'm one of the people that called).  

This thread is not about Maximus.  This thread is not about speculation.  This thought is not about past issues.

This thread is about remembering a brother who went out of his way to help those in need.

I know that Chips family is hurting a lot right now, and his brother has asked me to make those of you that are clients aware that refills may take a bit longer over the next week or two while they get things settled.  

If any of you have any questions, please PM me and I will discuss them with you.  I do not want this thread to become full of questions regarding the day to day and current status of Maximus.  

That being said, please post any Chip stories or kind words as I know his brother will be reading this thread.  If you have nothing nice to say, please keep it to yourself as there are those of us who considered him family.  

RIP Big Brother.


----------



## Infantry87 (May 19, 2012)

I can only hope, that one day when I pass, somebody as kind and noble as you, will say these words for myself. I didnt personally have the pleasure of being a client with him, but I know his heart was in his buisness 110% to provide all the guys with as much effort and hard work he could handle. Truly he was a great person from what I've heard and seen from the other forums. RIP Chip


----------



## DF (May 19, 2012)

Chip was the reason I ended up on Ology.  I had been in contact with other HRT clinics, but once I read his story I had to go with him.  He truly helped me get myself back together. He is the guy that helped me achieve my MAXIMUS transformation.  Chip was a great guy & one hell of a Bro!  This news has really hit me very hard & I can't imagine what his friends & family are going thru.  Mike, Your brother helped a shitload of guys & I hope that you continue to represent him well.

RIP Chip
Cheers Bro! Next Brew is for you!


----------



## RowdyBrad (May 19, 2012)

I am still with Maximus for my trt. I joined ology because of Chip and the hope to get my TRT going. He was always fun and easy to deal with and more than anything he truly loved what he was doing and people loved him.

RIP Chip.


----------



## Goinplatinum (May 19, 2012)

Chip:

I can only say two words now to describe how I feel.... Thankful & saddened.

I’m thankful to you for many reasons, but most importantly I’m thankful because you gave me my life back.  Just short of 12 months ago my hell began with not knowing was wrong with me.  After several dozen doctor visits, I was beginning to learn not even most doctors were understanding me or my condition, some of them didn’t even care.

In that period of time, my fiance left me, I gained weight, & I became depressed.  If I couldn’t get help my from doctor, who would help me?  It wasn’t until one day after countless Google searches the same name kept coming up.... “Chip Wadowski...”  “Call Chip! He’ll fix you up....”  “Chip is amazing!” they all said....  

After speaking with you just twice, every doubt, every worry I had subsided.  All those months I felt depressed, helpless, hopeless, & feeling alone were gone.  You made me feel for the first time in a very long time I had an advocate on my side & that advocate was you.  You told me your story & you told me you looked forward to helping me...

You never got to be there for my on boarding but your brother was there to help me, & the last 2 months have been some of the greatest months I’ve had in years.

I’m saddened that I could not have been there to help you the way you helped me.  You left behind a legacy of people who are truly grateful for what you did for them.  You changed a lot of lives Chip...  Especially mine... 

Thank you again for everything....  You're truly a superhero in my eyes...

RIP....


----------



## Pikiki (May 19, 2012)

Very sorry to heard this news...RIP CHIP


----------



## SFGiants (May 19, 2012)

R.I.P. Chip

I had PM'd him a time or so and read his threads, very very knowledgeable!


----------



## DarksideSix (May 19, 2012)

I only knew the man by reputation but it was a good one and he sounds like a good man.  So unfortunate.  RIP


----------



## Lulu66 (May 19, 2012)

Never had the pleasure to deal with him personally, but for what i heard he was a great man providing an exelent service for those who were otherwise given the runarounds by their docs. RIP Chip.


----------



## Tilltheend (May 19, 2012)

Rest In Peace


----------



## Spongy (May 21, 2012)

Chip's family is asking that any memorial fund donations be made in his name to the American Cancer Society.


----------



## TheGenuineArt (Sep 6, 2012)

I know it's a bit behind the times but I still want to let my gratitude be known for Chip's sake. When I was having problems about a year and a half ago at 31 I had a total testosterone of 294 ng/dl. I had physician after physician, urologist, endocrinologist etc..all blow me off and tell me I was normal and that the reason why I had ED about half the time I tried to be intimate with my GF ( who was hot) was because that it was all in my head. Chip knew and hated what all of us had been through because he had been through it too. He was a person who really cared. He told me that he was gonna sort me out but it would take a little time....Chip thank you for helping me..RIP


----------



## ccpro (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm truly sorry I did not know of Chip's death.  I too was a member of Maximus.  I loved Chip's down to earth no bs approach to trt, he showed me the way.  Prayers sent to his loved ones.  Rip some for us Chip!


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 8, 2012)

I am still a max client and can not believe Chip is gone.  He left before his time.  He helped alot of people, me included.  He will be missed!  RIP CHIP!!


----------

